
Can someone review my cv, and tell me if it's good - nemanjapetrovic
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;s32.postimg.org&#x2F;rke0rstmd&#x2F;RESUME.jpg<p>Thanks!
======
perlgeek
I like the skill sliders.

I'm not a native speaker, but I think the grammar in the Work Experience
section needs some work (responsible _for_ , using _a_ framework).

I find the lines to be a bit too close together.

IMHO the lists should be ordered by newest item first, since the most recent
experience is typically the most relevant. YYMV.

------
devnonymous
What kind of reviews are you looking for (design or content) ?

What is the intent of the CV? (Eg: what do you wish to communicate? No goals
or objectives in there, do you want to become a game programmer or do
something else?)

what do you mean by 'good'?...

And lastly, why have you posted a jpg file?

------
massung
I don't know if you're applying for jobs in the U.S., but here's some thoughts
from an American perspective:

* Bullet-point what you actually did as a "Mobile Game Developer". Also, say who you did it for, otherwise I assume it was a side project.

* Instead of listing out to the side every language you're familiar with, note what language you used when you detail what you've done at a job or class project/competition. What you've done in a language is far more compelling than a subjective slider bar that you peg at 100%.

* Since you call out Unity and libGDX, I assume you want to be a game developer. As a long-time veteran of the gaming industry, please add links to side projects you've worked on (even if incomplete), what environments and languages you used, and a webpage with a README that details why you did it, why, and what you learned will give you a serious leg up on all other entry-level candidates.

* Listing every OS that exists in "Other Skills" is a bad idea. An operating system isn't really a "skill". And it's just assumed you can pick up an OS you don't have experience with in a matter of days. The only time this matters is if you have intimate knowledge of an OS (e.g. kernel debugging) or hardware (e.g. LHS optimizations) that would be directly applicable to the job you are applying for.

* Again, the slider bars for "Personal Skills" is a bad idea. This is a lose-lose result for you. "Team Work" isn't pegged? Why not? It makes me wonder in what conditions you aren't good in a team. If it was pegged, then I think you're being dishonest. Remove the whole section. Instead, if you want to note that you're good in a team, tell me somewhere in your work experience or schooling where you worked well in a team and what you did.

* Speaking multiple languages is great! But again, the slider bar is probably a poor way to communicate this effectively. After "Education" have your "Skills" section, and list your languages there.

* I don't know what the "Petnica Science Center" is, but if you graduated from the University, everything else before that doesn't really matter unless they were done in parallel to the university (it's irrelevant that you took a programming class when you were 15).

* Is the "Diploma" in awards similar to a U.S. High School diploma? If so, it's irrelevant as it's assumed by the mere fact that you went to the University.

* Listing the "Honors and Awards" is a great way to stand out. Especially since these were done during your time at the University. Sadly, you don't identify what they are for. What did you do to win the engineering competitions? Do you have a link to a webpage with details of the project? Even if you didn't win, I'd love to know (as an employer) what you did. This is another great place to note if you worked in a team.

* Details matter since you don't have a lot of work experience. I can't stress this enough. If you have a webpage, I want to see it! Put it on there somewhere. Reference it where you can, indicating that more details are available there.

* Be careful about inflating yourself. You do this at the very beginning of your resume with this statement: "I was responsible [for] creating a new custom made 2D game engine in Java using framework called libGDX..." LibGDX already does a whole lot of heavy-lifting. It's like suggesting you made a game engine in Unity. I'm sure you were responsible for wrapping, abstracting, and tailoring libGDX for a specific game and creating gameplay systems, you should be clear and honest about what you did.

* You also gloss over the most interesting part of your entire resume with a single statement: "...implement Facebook, Google Analytics and monetization framework." Each of those should be a bullet point under that work experience with a sentence or two detailing what you did (specifically and briefly).

Good luck to you! And hope this helps!

